# Nutmeg Shelf Life



## sassy (Sep 26, 2007)

What's the shelf life of fresh nutmeg?  I've been keeping mine in a dark, cool cupboard w/other spices but maybe it would last longer in the freezer???  I only use nutmeg, maybe, twice a month.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi, Sassy. By fresh nutmeg, do you mean a whole seed, or ground nutmeg? A whole seed will last indefinitely and you can grate it as needed. I keep ground spices in a cool, dark cupboard and replace them once a year.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 26, 2007)

You don't even need to replace them.  Those nuts will keep indefinitely, and that is much longer than a year.

Once you've started grating it, I probably wouldn't keep that one longer than a year, but I use them up faster than that.

Try adding a couple of grates to your next cooked spinach to add a little pizzaz!


----------



## GB (Sep 26, 2007)

If already ground then yes it will last longer in the freeze than anywhere else. I never buy pre-ground though. Buy the whole nut and grate it as needed.


----------



## Constance (Sep 26, 2007)

I've been wondering about how long the whole nuts lasted. I have some I've had for several years, stored in a large baby food jar in my spice cabinet. When I grate it, it's still quite fragrant and flavorful. 
Is the same true of cinnamon sticks and whole cloves? I have a lot of those in airtight glass jars.


----------



## QSis (Sep 26, 2007)

ChefJune said:


> You don't even need to replace them. Those nuts will keep indefinitely, and that is much longer than a year.


 
FINALLY someone says that the length of time I keep a spice is okay!  

'Course, that's the length of time I keep ALL my hundred spices.   Including the nutmegs I've started to grate.

I know, I know, I KNOW, okay?  

Lee


----------

